# FoxSports.com - Mavericks Now A Threat



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Denver's the red-hot story in the Western Conference at the moment, closing in on the injury-depleted Houston Rockets and even eyeing fifth-place Sacramento.
> 
> But Dallas is the team to watch out West.
> 
> ...


With the recent slide of the Spurs and rise of the Mavericks the Western Conference standings are much closer. The Mavericks defense is really clicking with Avery under control and with the entire roster becoming healthy. Your team is a team to watch out to win the championship this year.

Johnson's made all the difference in Dallas


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Its true, people need to stop sleeping on the Mavs...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

NO NO Let them sleep.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks you think your sixers will make the playoffs cuz new jersey is coming on.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

The Sixers are in. They have nothing to worry about.


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

what's the Mavs' biggest obstacle to the WCF in everybody's opinion? Suns? Spurs? Other? 

P.S. I just got tix to the 1st Dallas home game in the first round. :banana:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Spurs. Definately.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> Spurs. Definately.


I will agree. Next would be if we face the Nuggets, but we could do that in 6 (IMO)


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Against the Spurs, I just imagine this grueling tough it out pace where both teams struggle to score. That is going to be a LONG series.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

It's by far the Spurs. We have shown we can play with and beat the Kings. It's the Spurs that we have trouble against.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Is anyone at all worried about the Suns? I've always called them the Mavs of two years ago, except I've always alluded to the fact that I thought we would of won the championship if it wasn't for Dirk's injury


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, our toughest obstacle will be the Spurs, pretty easily.



> Is anyone at all worried about the Suns? I've always called them the Mavs of two years ago, except I've always alluded to the fact that I thought we would of won the championship if it wasn't for Dirk's injury


Yeah, but then again, the majority of us think we're better than the Mavs of two years ago. I just don't think their style of play wins. Not in the playoffs.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

mavsmania41 said:


> Thanks you think your sixers will make the playoffs cuz new jersey is coming on.


Yeah, I think we are going to make the playoffs. New Jersey could make it as well, but Cleveland might fall out of the picture soon. It's a mess in the Eastern Conference playoff scene.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Everyone in the West can take it....Houston, Memphis, and Denver, all underdogs in their 1st round series, are capable of taking it.*


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Everyone in the West can take it....Houston, Memphis, and Denver, all underdogs in their 1st round series, are capable of taking it.*


All the teams are pretty dangerous in the West right now. Spurs would have been the only team I was confident couldn't lose until Duncan got hurt. Even when he comes back he may not be at 100% which could really hurt the Spurs. None of the teams in the west will surprise me if they ended up going to the finals.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Is anyone at all worried about the Suns? I've always called them the Mavs of two years ago, except I've always alluded to the fact that I thought we would of won the championship if it wasn't for Dirk's injury


Eh, I would call them the 01-02 Mavs then the 02-03 Mavs.


----------

